# Model Y vs the competition



## Tesla Newbie

The Mustang Mach-E appears to be the first true Model Y competitor. Car gurus are using a lot of bandwidth to compare the two; however, it's clear that with few details released about the Model Y, there's a lot of speculation and guesswork.

Motor Trend: Specs Comparison: Ford Mustang Mach-E vs Tesla Model 3 and Model Y

Business Insider: How Tesla's Model Y compares to Ford's first EV

Automobile: How the 2021 Mustang Mach-E Compares to Tesla's Model 3 and Model Y

Green Car Reports: Ford Mustang Mach-E vs Tesla Model Y: How the Electric Cars Compare

Electrek: Tesla Model Y vs Ford Mustang Mach-E Specs Comparison

There's a lot more out there but nothing with any real substance at this point. I'm interested in everyone's thoughts on how the Model Y fares in the face of actual competition from the Mach-E, XC40 Recharge etc. It's hard for me to assess what lane each of the newbies occupy.


----------



## MelindaV

Tesla Newbie said:


> The Mustang Mach-E appears to be the first true Model Y competitor. Car gurus are using a lot of bandwidth to compare the two; however, it's clear that with few details released about the Model Y, there's a lot of speculation and guesswork.
> 
> Motor Trend: Specs Comparison: Ford Mustang Mach-E vs Tesla Model 3 and Model Y
> 
> Business Insider: How Tesla's Model Y compares to Ford's first EV
> 
> Automobile: How the 2021 Mustang Mach-E Compares to Tesla's Model 3 and Model Y
> 
> Green Car Reports: Ford Mustang Mach-E vs Tesla Model Y: How the Electric Cars Compare
> 
> Electrek: Tesla Model Y vs Ford Mustang Mach-E Specs Comparison
> 
> There's a lot more out there but nothing with any real substance at this point. I'm interested in everyone's thoughts on how the Model Y fares in the face of actual competition from the Mach-E, XC40 Recharge etc. It's hard for me to assess what lane each of the newbies occupy.


the Motor Trend and the Automobile articles are the same (same author)
Motor Trend/Auotmobile & Green Car Report make mention of the supercharger charge speed, Business Insider doesn't even mention the Superchargers and Electrek was the only to actually address the Supercharger network as a plus. Otherwise, all essentially confirm the specs (except for efficiency) are nearly identical between the Mach-E and Model Y. None specifically point out the Y can go further on 25% less of a battery pack, (Electrek hints at it when comparing the performance models).


----------



## msjulie

The more the merrier I say, less ICE on the road.


----------



## garsh

If you want a car that you can road trip, then Tesla is the only game in town.

If you just need something to use locally, then all of the other electric SUVs are nice vehicles and would be great choices. I just test drove the Audi e-tron and the Jaguar I-Pace Friday at the LA Auto Show. They were both nice vehicles - I especially liked the interior of the Audi. I got to see the Mustang Mach-e - it's a nice little SUV too.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Another big hurdle with the Mach-E (besides the charging network) is the 5 second limit on full power, before it throttles the motors (or battery).

That would suck to buy one only to find that out after delivery.


----------

